# Problemas con Drivers de sonido en placa madre Gigabyte Ga-m68mt-s2



## antonioortega (Sep 27, 2015)

Primero que nada: Saludo a todos 
El problema que tengo es que ningún Drive de sonido sirve para poder hacer funcionar el sonido de mi PC. 
Ya instale las que me traía originalmente mi disco de la Placa Madre y resulta que tampoco... 
Mi única posible solución que tengo hasta ahora es Formatear la maquina e instalar nuevamente el O.S 
Después instalar los drives que vienen en el disco de la placa madre. 
Y esperar que todo esto sirva...
¿Qué opinan es buena solución? 

Saludos desde México


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 27, 2015)

Bajece el programa 3DP Chip, le instalara los drivers de 10.


Si el problema persiste le tocara reinstalar el S.O.

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## antonioortega (Sep 27, 2015)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Seguiré tu recomendación. Y mañana les cuento que pasa... 
Saludos


----------



## Lucho LP (Sep 28, 2015)

Pregunto: 
Como aparece la placa de audio en el "Administrador de dispositivos"?
Si te aparece con un signo de exclamación (!) tiene algún conflicto.
A veces aún instalando los drivers originales, el O.S. crea una carpeta "SWSETUP" en C:\ con todos los archivos necesarios,  pero hace falta ponerlos a correr.
Eso se hace desde el "Administrador de dispositivos" parandote sobre el dispositivo en conflicto, click derecho, "Actualizar controlador", de ahí te vas a buscarlo a SWSETUP y lo seleccionas para que se instale.
Repito, esto es a veces y con algunos O.S. pero más de una vez lo he visto.
Ojalá te sirva.
Saludos!


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 28, 2015)

Lucho LP dijo:


> Pregunto:
> Como aparece la placa de audio en el "Administrador de dispositivos"?
> Si te aparece con un signo de exclamación (!) tiene algún conflicto.
> A veces aún instalando los drivers originales, el O.S. crea una carpeta "SWSETUP" en C:\ con todos los archivos necesarios,  pero hace falta ponerlos a correr.
> ...



Completando esto...

*1)* La placa...

*¿Aparece en el Administrador de dispositivos?*

De no ser así, podrías ingresar al BIOS, y desde allí habilitarla.

*2)*Por último...

*Podría estar funcionando mal el CHIP de sonido(detecta, pero no reconoce drivers).*

Tengo una placa  GIGABYTE GA-M61ME-S2 y terminé usando una placa PCI que ya tenía, porque me hacía lo mismo.
Y aclaro que hice todas las pruebas pertinentes.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 28, 2015)

También puede ser que la salida de la placa este dañada y por más driver que le pongas no funcionara o lo hara mal, es muy común cuando le ponen o una carga muy baja, o una ficha en mal estado, ya que la salida no maneja potencia y si el cable esta en corto se suelen dañar
Me ha pasado con muchas PC renegaban pensando en los driver pero lo que estaba muerto era el hard


----------

